# Trying to be patient...



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

But it's hard!

My son and I won the iPads from SquareTrade before Christmas, and they got here today. I got Mike's in a military mailer and to the post office 4 minutes before they closed. 

Since I already have an iPad, I gave mine to my parents. My mother, who is totally non-techie, was so excited. Ails gave them the iPad for senior dummies book. They came by a couple of hours ago to pick it up. I so want to call and see how they are getting on with it, but I don't want to seem like I'm breathing down their necks. 

I really want to know! Patience has never been a virtue that I excelled in.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I would call, if it were me.  They could be embarrassed to contact you.  Or it could be they haven't bothered to even use it yet.  I ended up having troubles right at the beginning trying to set up my iPad to WiFi.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Call! Make sure they've got it set up for email, too. I had to do that for my inlaws and my parents. Since it's your old one, did you leave your apps loaded on it or did you wipe it so they could do it on their own?


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

I called this morning, and so far, so good! They played with it for about 4 hours last night, and are amazed at what they can do with it. Dad even managed to hook up both of their email accounts to it. They are putting together a list of questions, and I'll go over later today and give them a hand.

I actually ended up giving them the new one. Mine is a 32 gig, 3G, and it's all set up the way I like it. They get to start with a fresh slate.


----------

